# صوديوم سليكات



## mohamost (24 سبتمبر 2012)

استخدامات الصوديو سليكات
أين يمكن شراء كميات منها؟
على شرط أن تكون بودرة وليس سائل

ارجو التواصل
عبر المنتدى


----------



## atef7000 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

توجد شكائر صوديوم ميتا سليكات 25كيلو فى شارع الجيش


----------



## Detergents (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال صغير :
مش السليكات ماده مسرطنه


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن شركة استيراد و مطلوب منى استوردها \لو عايز كمية ممكن اجبلك معاه


----------

